# The dangers of putting cotton buds in your ear



## Northerner (Jan 29, 2016)

Their makers have printed the caution on every packet for more than 40 years - but their biggest use is still the exact one we're warned against. Roberto A Ferdman looks into things best left alone.






The ear canal leads to a number of sensitive bones and organs which can be harmed by interference


Years ago, my mother complained about a terrible earache. The pain was unbearable, and it wouldn't go away. For a week, she walked around with a debilitating ringing in her head. Eventually, she recalled to me the other day, the discomfort led her to a doctor, who carefully pushed an otoscope into her ear. Within seconds, he pulled it out and looked her in the face.

"Have you been putting Q-tips in your ears?" he asked with a disapproving tone.

http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...-temptation-despite-warnings-on-a6840251.html


----------



## Lynn Davies (Jan 29, 2016)

I was told by a Dr that the only thing you should put in your ear was your elbow!!!

Never used cotton buds of any description!


----------



## Annette (Jan 29, 2016)

I heard that saying. Made me wonder how the doctor managed to get his elbow into his ear...


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 29, 2016)

One of my works mates was in A&E until 2am sunday with her husband after the cotton tip had come off in his ear and got wedged in there! The dr's struggled to get it out.


----------



## Bloden (Jan 30, 2016)

That's me told!  Is Audispray (e.g.) OK tho?


----------



## trophywench (Jan 30, 2016)

I'd say no Bloden.  You shouldn't put almost anything in your earhole itself and the outer ear you simply wash, rinse and dry in the normal manner.  If you get stacks of hard ear wax, then I believe the only thing they suggest to do at home is to warm some good olive oil - not HOT, warm and get your smallest teaspoon and get someone to decant less than half a spoonful into your ear.  Sit with head tipped up like that for a while, then angle your head the other way and let whatever it is run out onto a pad of either tissue or decent cotton wool, finish by washing as normal.

Otherwise only have you ears syringed by a nurse or Dr.

Have to say after hair washing, my mom used to get a blob of cotton wool, twist it round with her fingers so it had a taper on it, and sort of screw it LIGHTLY into an ear, then made us tip our head sideways so any wet, soaked into the cotton wool which absorbed it.  Repeat with opposite Lug !  We hated it !


----------



## KookyCat (Jan 31, 2016)

I use cotton buds in my outside ear bit (what's it called?) because I have to dry them or I get eczema, and for reasons known only to my ears they always end up with hair conditioner in them, despite all efforts to rinse it out (just call me dumbo).  Never inside the ear though, my Dad burst his ear drum with one so I know the danger (he had psoriasis and it was in his ears too so he was trying to scratch it ) plus I'd be terrified the bud bit would come off!


----------



## Bloden (Jan 31, 2016)

Ta for the info, Twench.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 31, 2016)

Otex is pretty good for loosening hardened wax  I probably need my ears syringing, I'm aware of them being a bit bunged up. Last time I had it done was 37 years ago!  I remember thinking I had gone deaf and went to student health. I was sat in the waiting room for ages until someone eventually came up to me and said 'they're calling for you!' - er, I'd gone DEAF! How was I supposed to hear them calling for me?


----------



## Lynn Davies (Jan 31, 2016)

I have only had my ears syringed once - when the wax cleared it was like Niagara Falls going on inside my head!!!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 31, 2016)

Lynn Davies said:


> I have only had my ears syringed once - when the wax cleared it was like Niagara Falls going on inside my head!!!


Yes, it's astonishing the difference it makes!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jan 31, 2016)

Had my ears syringed several times now - a strange but not unpleasant sensation.  Jet washing for the ear canal.


----------

